

Silicon Valley’s Eating Up Super Ritalin. I Got the Best of It - rbanffy
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/05/27/silicon-valley-s-eating-up-super-ritalin-i-got-the-best-of-it.html

======
sjg007
We should not be glorifying drug use.

~~~
yellowapple
We glorify caffeine consumption all the time, and hardly anyone bats an eye.
Alcohol and cannabis consumption are also frequently glorified.

------
jdmonty
tl;dr; the author's personal experience experimenting Modafinil while in
Columbia.

